# Valen von Wilhendorf



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

The day we picked him up at 8 weeks old. 9/19/10


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

What a sweet face! How's he doing?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG talk about cute!!!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh that face!! He is super cute!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

You forget they come that small!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> What a sweet face! How's he doing?


He is doing fine and growing like a weed! Of course they all do. I will post some more pics this evening. Thanks for the comments. Puppies are so much fun watching them grow and learn new things.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Tooooo cute!!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sooooo adorable


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Good looking pup!! So sweet and innocent looking when they're that young and fluffy ....


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Valen and Lana at dinner time.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

From today, not very good lighting tho.







Taken yesterday, as i walked in the back door from the store. LOL, he just stayed in that position till just after i took the pic.
He's 4 1/2 months old now.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Valen in stride. 19 weeks old and growing!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

He looks like he's smiling! Adorable!!!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Valen's Dad, Tee-Jay.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both father and son are very handsome!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is very cute!!!!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! He's almost 5 months old and got to experience his first snow here near Chicago. He thinks it's one big ice cube, lol.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I hope you know how lucky you are!! Obviously you did your homework! Teejay is the man! You have a pup from one of the greatest dogs of all time.....yep I said it, his record proves it! Good luck


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

Handsome boy


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you! We hope he is half the dog his father is. So far he has been a joy and a great buddy to our 8 yr old Lana.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awwww what a cutie!!! I just wanna puppynap him!!!!!!! If he disappears, you know where he went


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is a pretty puppy. Congratulations. Looks like he has a great home too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

his dad is a pretty big boy from that picture! good looking dogs you have. I love that picture of him Pouncing at your older girl. too cute. good looking dogs.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wife got some better ones today.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Handsome!!! Does he wanna be Koda's boyfriend?


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

*5 months, 1 week*

He's growing!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Very handsome!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Are they father & son? The pup is so cute upside down in his crate!:wub:


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

maxtmill said:


> Are they father & son? The pup is so cute upside down in his crate!:wub:


 No, the big girl is Lana, she's 8, Valen's buddy.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Getting big!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> View attachment 4644
> 
> 
> The day we picked him up at 8 weeks old. 9/19/10



aww thats my birthday! <3<3 hes cute!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is so cute!!

He is going to be one handsome dog!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Handsome pup - good pigment, mask is super - quite a looker!

Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Handsome pup - good pigment, mask is super - quite a looker!
> 
> Lee


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

5 1/2 months, where did my puppy go?


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

He's growing into a very handsome dog.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Valen 6 months


----------

